# Anyone use Mpix?



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

last week on Thursday I sent in 4 rolls of film I had sitting around (color) and as of today I haven't heard anything back from them yet..


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2012)

I don't think they work on the weekends.

How did you send the film?

Where are you located relative to MPIX, since it could have a bearing on how long it takes for your film to get from you, to them?


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

I sent the film in the mailer bags they give you I threw in 4 rolls 

and I'm located in Connecticut.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 14, 2012)

I have used them quite a few times and am also in CT. It generally took about 10 days to receive my prints.


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

It's not prints but just waiting for them to be developed I just got my negatives back today for that order it only took maybe 3-4 days and I got an email saying it was ready.


----------



## Josh66 (May 14, 2012)

I used to use them a lot for film developing (before I started doing it myself).  Usually, I got the email saying it was ready after a couple days, and almost always had the film back in my hands a week and one day from when I sent it.

edit
I think KmH is right - I don't think they work on the weekends.  If you mailed them Thursday last week, Mpix probably didn't get them till Saturday, so they're probably just now starting to develop them.  I think you will get the email late today, or tomorrow.


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

Lol I just got the email 5 min ago


----------

